# Moerlein Brewing Co, Cincinnati info?



## georgeoj

I purchased this one this morning. I have not seen one of these before and would like to get some info on it.     George


----------



## LC

The beer you have is not all that uncommon , but I like it really well , they have some super nice graphics on them . I have seen them over the years bring as much as forty dollars in the Cincinnati area , and over the past ten years or so I have seen them bring as little as twenty to twenty five . What they are considered to be worth I can not say . I have a pint and a quart myself . I heard a story once that there were hundreds of them found in a basement in Cincinnati , whether there is any truth to that I can't say . I have seen these beers with such a brilliant finish that the print looks to be deep through the finish , regretfully , mine are not like that . If you go to the following link below , you will find some history of the original maker and where the product has progressed as of today . Hope this helps you . Maybe someone else may chime in with some more info for you .

 http://www.christianmoerlein.com/


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

I was collecting these beauties a few years ago. The glaze top comes in different shades from deep to light tan, two sizes quart being the largest, produced in Scottland and imported here.  They were also bottled in Nashville, Tn. for a short period, these can be found in a blue glaze as well a black, with the Tn. state seal and with a Rooster. They are quite plentiful, real attractive and affordable if you take your time.


----------



## surfaceone

Happy newest year to ya, George,

 I've always loved these Moerleins. I've never dug one, but I'm hopin to correct that sometime soon. It's a brilliant example of transfer ware to my eyes. I don't care if it's made in Glasgow, it is uniquely American to me.

 I've been trying to write this most of the day, but have zigged wrong twice, and been timed out once, So fourth times a charm, right...

 There's a wonderful song to listen to while contemplating your nice example. It's _Christian Moerlein Saved the Day,_ by Jake Speed.

 A book for your shelves, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Not to go all multi-media on ya, but check out this vid of a current Christian Moerlein commercial, _Moerlein - A Journey in Ever Bottle._

 Over the years, I think, there were many iterations of this bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.



From.

 Moerlein and family really got the beer rolling in Cincinnati, as can be seen in these two early bill heads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.
	


 Jumping Jehosophat, were havin  *Intermission[/ssize]*


----------



## cowseatmaize

> I've been trying to write this most of the day, but have zigged wrong twice, and been timed out once, So fourth times a charm, right...


A quick tip for that. If you hit the backspace on the keyboard it will take you back. Then do a copy/paste thing. You may want to logon again first.
 The other thing is to use another program to write it if it's going to be long. Then copy/paste.


----------



## surfaceone

Geeze, told'ya, and I was the designated driver last night. I'll try and get my act back together here in "Teil zwei" as they useta say in the brew house.

 Speaking of Moerleins, the proud Moerlein Family has an excellent website and some photos and history. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Here's a thumbnail history, "Christian Moerlein was born in Truppack, Bavaria, in 1818. He immigrated to the United States in 1841, eventually settling in Cincinnati, Ohio, in 1842. In 1853, Moerlein established a brewery in Over-the-Rhine, a predominantly German neighborhood in Cincinnati. In its first year of operation, the Christian Moerlein Brewing Company produced one thousand barrels of beer. In just over a decade, the brewery produced more than twenty-six thousand barrels of beer per year. Between 1812, when the first brewery opened its doors in Cincinnati, to the enactment of Prohibition in 1920, more than fifty different breweries had operated in the city. Moerlein was the most prominent brewer in the city. He sold his product across the United States as well as to other countries. During this time, no other Cincinnati brewery entered the international marketplace. His most popular beer was "Old Jug Lager Krug-Bier." The brewery made Moerlein a wealthy man. In 1884, he invested some of his profits in the Cincinnati Cremation Company. Investors in the company hoped that cremation would become more popular than burials of deceased persons. They argued that cremation was more sanitary and would benefit the living by limiting the spread of diseases. The Christian Moerlein Brewing Company continued to operate after his death in 1897. The brewery closed its doors forever with the enactment of Prohibition." From The Ohio Historical Society.

 Moerlein contributed to many a good time in Over the Rhine, and around the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





from.

 Semi-Big-buzz in Cincy on the coming return of Moerlein to the old neighborhood, but not the old site, There's been excavations





 ironically a Hudepohl turned up, "Today, the Hudepohl-Schoenling Brewing Company is a wholly owned subsidiary of Christian Moerlein Brewing Company." From wiki-Hudepohl.

 but so did a forgotton underground tunnel, recently openned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can do a bit of urban spelunking and visit old rathskellery places on underground brewery tours.

 The old plant complex was a wreck in Cincinnati for many years. There's some beautiful elements that remain. There was an epic Four Alarm Fire at the vacant brewery on January 8, 2010. There's scattered remains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The olde Moerlein home and offices are scheduled to be part of the new incarnation of the company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 As Buffalo Hunter said, "In 1890 he partnered with Christian Moerlein to open the Moerlin-Gerst Brewing Company.  Located on Sixth Avenue South, this brewery operated until Gerst bought out Moerlin in 1893, renaming the company the William Gerst Brewing Company." from. Their bottles are pretty handsome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "#1
 Amber
 Quart
 Export
 Baltimore Loop
 Plate Mold
 "D. O. C. // 8" on base" Thanks to Bruce Mobley. 




From. Don'tcha just hate it when they put the site address through graphically crucial elements. Here's one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "This is the large size and scarce Rooster logo bottle from the Moerlein-Gerst-Brewing Company in Nashville Tennessee.  The bottle measures ten and a half inches tall.  Strangely there is a bored hole on the backside.  There is  a stamp for the Port Dundas of Glasgo." 4 sale here. @ a heady number.









 "Moerlein advertises its prize-winning beers in the local German press, 1882" From. 






 "More awards for Christian Moerlein beers, circa 1900" Same place.

Brief  Intermission...


----------



## surfaceone

> A quick tip for that. If you hit the backspace on the keyboard it will take you back. Then do a copy/paste thing. You may want to logon again first.
> The other thing is to use another program to write it if it's going to be long. Then copy/paste.


 
 Thanks, Eric,

 I'm such a computer yutz. Always neglect to safe. I tend to just put the head down and start 3 o4 four finger pecking. After earlier multiple vanishing posts, in progress, I thought I'd try slower and more deliberate. Fuggetaboutit, it's just one'a those two left feet at the dance days for me. 

 Get ready for a too big, but way too good to miss pictures:





 From this great blog.


----------



## surfaceone

Ain't that photo a pip! I dig the ghost tie adjustment of the leaning dude on the right. Love the frozen eyebrows of the man in the doorway.I found the caption elsewhere, "On the left, champion wrestler and vaudeville impresario Ernst Roeber (1861-1944) and his Manhattan saloon at 499 Sixth Avenue around Easter 1908. 8x10 glass negative, George Grantham Bain Collection. Roeber (aka Ernest or Ernie) also operated a cafe in the Ridgewood section of Brooklyn."

 "In its first year of operation, the Christian Moerlein Brewing Company produced one thousand barrels of beer. In just over a decade, the brewery produced more than twenty-six thousand barrels of beer per year. Between 1812, when the first brewery opened its doors in Cincinnati, to the enactment of Prohibition in 1920, more than fifty different breweries had operated in the city. Moerlein was the most prominent brewer in the city. He sold his product across the United States as well as to other countries. During this time, no other Cincinnati brewery entered the international marketplace. His most popular beer was "Old Jug Lager Krug-Bier." The brewery made Moerlein a wealthy man and The Christian Moerlein Brewing Company continued to operate after his death in 1897. The brewery closed its doors with the enactment of Prohibition in 1920. In 1981, new owners resurrected the company, which continues to use the Moerlein name today." From Roger & Co.






 "3 copies of R171 50 cent documentary on document fragment with
 Christian Moeriein Brewing Company cancel"






 "The  C.  M.  B.  Co.
 DEC
 27
 1898
 Cincinnati,  O." Both esoteric philatelic delights from 1898 Revenues.






 "Pre-pro, stoneware, 8Â¾" tall pint, with blue transfer:  "The Moerlein-Gerst Brewing Co. / Old Jug Lager / Ultes Krug Bier / Nashville, Tenn. U.S.A." - circa 1891-1893;  minor â…›" ding [see image], otherwise Excellent condition. A beautifully detailed and flawless transfer, with the Agriculture Commerce shield rather than the more common Rooster logo. Tough bottle to find. Excellent cond.   $135" From Brewery gems.

 Lemme finish up with a little genealogy, "The Biographical Encyclopaedia of Ohio of the Nineteenth Century gives bio on Jacob's father.
 Christian Moerlein, Manufacturer of Lager Beer, was born in Truppach, Bavaria, May 13th, 1818, 
 and is the son of Conrad Moerlein. After attending the village school until he had attained his thirteenth 
 year, he learned the trade of blacksmithing, and engaged in farming with his father. His uncle being a brewer, 
 he obtained a knowledge of the brewing business, which proved ultimately to be of great service to him. ...........
 He was married in 1843 to Sophia Adam, formerly of Strausburg, France, 
 who died during the cholera season of 1849, leaving three children, one of whom died in the same year,
 and another in 1853. Christian was again married, in the fall of 1849, to Barbara Ochalso, a native of Bavaria, 
 by whom he has had nine children, seven of whom are now living. George Moerlein and Jacob Moerlein, 
 by his second wife, and John, by his first wife, are now engaged in business with him.

 Jacob is not shown in the 1880 census with his Father's family. It may be the spelling since he an Josephine were already married and should have had residence on Elm Street. He might be located via the city directory for 1879-80 


 Name Relation Marital Status Gender Race Age Birthplace Occupation Father's Birthplace
 Cris MOERLEIN Self M Male W 62 BAV Brewer 
 Barbery MOERLEIN Wife M Female W 53 BAV Keeping House 
 George MOERLEIN Son S Male W 28 OH BAV 
 Elizabeth MOERLEIN Dau S Female W 20 OH 
 Ema MOERLEIN Dau S Female W 12 OH School 
 William MOERLEIN Son S Male W 14 OH School 
 Maggie MOERLEIN Other S Female W 24 OH Servant 
 Source Information:
 Census Place 11th Ward Precinct A, Cincinnati, Hamilton, Ohio 
 Family History Library Film 1255026 
 NA Film Number T9-1026 
 Page Number 473C 


 Cincinnati, Ohio Directory, 1890-91 

 Name Business Name Occupation Location 1(work) Location 2 (residence)
 Andrew Moerlein driver 229 Pleasant 
 Christ. Moerlein The Christian Moerlein Brewing Co. prest. 711 Elm 311 Ohio avenue 
 Christian Moerlein; Geo. Moerlein; Jacob Moerlein; 
 John Goetz, Jr.; John Moerlein 
 Moerlein The Christian Brewing Co. prest.; vice prest.; 
 treas.; sec'y; supt. office, 711 Elm 
 Clara Moerlein, widow Andreas 34 Green 
 Frank X Moerlein driver 34 Green 
 Geo. Moerlein brewer 45 Findlay 
 Geo. Moerlein The Christian Moerlem Brewing Co. 
 vice pres. office, 711 Elm Jefferson avenue near Burnet Woods Park 
 Jacob Moerlein The Christian Moerlein Brewing Co. treas. 711 Elm 709 Elm 
 John Moerlein blksmith 29 Findlay 
 John Moerlein cigar maker 60 13th 
 John Moerlein engineer 230 Pleasant 
 John Moerlein engineer rear 75 Buckeye 
 John Moerlein The Christian Moerlein Brewing Co. supt. 711 Elm 168 W. Mulberry 
 Peter Moerlein saloon 10 Mary 
 Wm. Moerlein clerk 311 Ohio avenue 
 Geo. Moerlein; John Goetz, Jr.; J. A. Eberhardt 
 Southern Granite Co. (The) 
 President; Vice President; Secretary, 
 Treasurer and General Manager; 
 General Contractors in Granite Office, Rooms 19 and 20 Wiggins Block 

 Jacob died before the 1900 census." From.

 There's gonna be some construction goin on along the riverfront in the Queen City. Some approximation of the archictectural rendering of the coming Moerlein Lager House may be going up now. Anybody tap that?


----------



## rdwalker

*old bottles*



L C said:


> The beer you have is not all that uncommon , but I like it really well , they have some super nice graphics on them . I have seen them over the years bring as much as forty dollars in the Cincinnati area , and over the past ten years or so I have seen them bring as little as twenty to twenty five . What they are considered to be worth I can not say . I have a pint and a quart myself . I heard a story once that there were hundreds of them found in a basement in Cincinnati , whether there is any truth to that I can't say . I have seen these beers with such a brilliant finish that the print looks to be deep through the finish , regretfully , mine are not like that . If you go to the following link below , you will find some history of the original maker and where the product has progressed as of today . Hope this helps you . Maybe someone else may chime in with some more info for you .
> 
> http://www.christianmoerlein.com/


I was in that basement 45 years ago.  K.D. Lamp Co. built a warehouse on top of the beer bottles storage room. I was able to go under the loading dock foundation and was able to get to the room. I was able to get quite a few.


----------



## hemihampton

The Lamp company explains the hole in back of the one bottle. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker

Great photo's and excellent story line! I've dug one intact one, not in Nashville or Memphis, but in a very small TN ghost town. I gifted it to a old digging buddy , who retired due to his health and always wanted an intact one, having dug a bucket of frustrating shards.


----------



## andy volkerts

I dug one in Stockton in 1967 so they made it all the way out here, had it in my window for years, till some jerk broke the window and took it.........Andy


----------



## rdwalker

*bottles in the basement*



L C said:


> The beer you have is not all that uncommon , but I like it really well , they have some super nice graphics on them . I have seen them over the years bring as much as forty dollars in the Cincinnati area , and over the past ten years or so I have seen them bring as little as twenty to twenty five . What they are considered to be worth I can not say . I have a pint and a quart myself . I heard a story once that there were hundreds of them found in a basement in Cincinnati , whether there is any truth to that I can't say . I have seen these beers with such a brilliant finish that the print looks to be deep through the finish , regretfully , mine are not like that . If you go to the following link below , you will find some history of the original maker and where the product has progressed as of today . Hope this helps you . Maybe someone else may chime in with some more info for you .
> 
> http://www.christianmoerlein.com/



I'm new to the site. Don't know if you got my reply.  I was in that basement 40 years ago.  I have quit a few bottles


----------

